# Overclocking



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello to All,

How do I overclock my Intel E5300?

Is overclocking good or bad???

Please Advise.



Mark Andrews


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mark,
As someone who does the occasional BSOD I would recommend you *DON'T *Overclock.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing voids warranties and puts unneeded stress on components making it a much more negative than positive application.
OC'ing also requires top quality components to deal with the added stress/heat.
That being said: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

MarkNAndrews said:


> Is overclocking good or bad???


It's considered more of a hobby, than a nessecity.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Overclocking can be bad but if you really want to do it follow my guide, If you dont have the kit I mention in it such as a good psu and good ventialtion then dont even bother http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Dear All,

Thanks for replies & suggestion. I will not going to do this.

But let me know, whether it makes PC faster or prevents from lagging???


Please Advise.


Mark Andrews

Posted from my BlackBerry® on Reliance Mobile, India's No. 1 Network. Go for it!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

MarkNAndrews said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks for replies & suggestion. I will not going to do this.
> 
> ...


It can speed programs up assuming the cpu is the problem. How much faster is dependent on the hardware and the overclock obtained.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

It really depends on what you plan to use the PC for?

If it's really cpu intensive stuff, then it may be worth it.

I've never done it myself, but from what i've read, you have to consider the fact that you will need a top quality PSU, a top quality HSF, top quality Mobo and I think top quality RAM if you plan on taking it all the way.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

My last and current PC's I both overclocked. My first was an E2160 based system with a 50% overclock (1,80ghz to 2,70ghz, helped a lot) and my current setup is an I3-550 based system with a 28% overclock (3,20ghz to 4,10ghz). From my experience the increase in speed is very marginal. Some games benefit more than others and it works well with benchmarking suites. But as Helios19 says, it's become more of a hobby now than a necessity and if you haven't got the correct hardware beforehand, then the gains achieved are not really worth it.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I currently have an I7-960 that i managed to overclock from 3.2GHZ to 4.2GHZ, (25%+ OC). I had to spend £240 on Liquid cooling to do it right enough, So just remember. Yes it can make your computer run faster but more speed = more voltages = more HEAT! so you will need to change cooler from the stock one.

Overall i don't intend to stop you OC'ing its a great thing to do but as above take the warnings with the gains.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Friends,

It Solved my problem as well as questions.

Thanks again...


Mark Andrews


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Friends, my mind has changed.

i wanna o'clock my system.

but there isn't any option of multiplier or anything like this in the BIOS.

System Specs-

Intel E5300 on Intel DG31PR motherboard.


Mark Andrews


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking at specs on that motherboard there are simply no overclocking options available in the BIOS.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

but why?? Please help, my games are lagging


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Some motherboard are "locked" and do not allow voltage or any other type of changes. There is also the chance that your CPU is also "Locked" meaning you cannot change your multiplayer etc.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

So, how to unlock it? Is there any method??


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Unfortunetly no.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

oem boards are locked to avoid false warranty when you screw the settings up.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

OEM boards are indeed locked to prevent user tampering, but there are also motherboards that have no overclocking features whatsoever. I made that mistake when I bought an Asus P5S-MX SE hoping to overclock an E2160 that I bought with it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes you are correct, I always buy boards that have overclocking features I tend to stick with asus rog boards if I can afford them.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

You're better of getting a new system. If you intend to game, you shouldn't be using an OEM system imo.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Frnds,

But its a bad news for me.....

Thanks for your important replies. Very Verry Thanks Again..


Mark Andrews


----------

